# Any chance to get a job in the USA?



## Jasmiina2 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm a 25 year old young woman from Finland. I recently stayed in California for one year. I was working there as an au pair and I really loved California and American way of life. I was wondering whether it's possible to find some other kind of job in California because I would really like to stay there a little longer than just a year. I have a degree in tourism and I was thinking of getting a university degree as a Finnish-English interpreter or a translator because that's what I've wanted to do for quite a while. I'm pretty sure I won't get a job in the USA if I only have a degree in tourism because I know I'd have to have some special skills or something. I would like to know if anybody has any idea is it possible to get to the USA as an interpretor/translator.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi – I don’t know about the demand for interpreters/translators specifically, but California has a huge tourist industry and spends a lot of money to promote it.

Have you tried seeing if there are any online job sites specifically for tourism as they may have some jobs for interpreters/translators? Or how about looking at the websites of large tour companies, hotel groups or tourist attractions – anywhere that would host tourists and have need of a translator. 
Or if you have good written skills you could approach the companies who put together promotional materials for these companies – marketing companies, events companies, online promotional companies etc.

If you have a Finnish Tourist Board maybe they have Californian contacts that could be of help to you?

Do you speak any other languages as well as having more than one language will broaden the number of things you could apply for?

Cheers
Gillian


----------



## Jasmiina2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your reply. You had some good suggestions. It never really occured to me to think about the companies who make the promotional material for resorts theme parks etc. I've checked some websites you mentioned but I'm sure there are still more websites I could check. I actually speak swdish pretty well and I know the basics of spanish, italian and russian. I think I would like to learn at least one of those languages a bit more so that I'd know more than just the basics because as you said it's always better to know more than one or 2 languages.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Staying in the US*



Jasmiina2 said:


> I'm a 25 year old young woman from Finland. I recently stayed in California for one year. I was working there as an au pair and I really loved California and American way of life. I was wondering whether it's possible to find some other kind of job in California because I would really like to stay there a little longer than just a year. I have a degree in tourism and I was thinking of getting a university degree as a Finnish-English interpreter or a translator because that's what I've wanted to do for quite a while. I'm pretty sure I won't get a job in the USA if I only have a degree in tourism because I know I'd have to have some special skills or something. I would like to know if anybody has any idea is it possible to get to the USA as an interpretor/translator.


Hi Jasmiina,

I was born in California and raised in the LA area close to Universal studios. Its been seven years since I've been back in the states.

I was thinking about Las Vegas, Nevada. A 5 1/2 drive from LA. If your legal status will allow you to ramain in the US and work, maybe try taking the civil service exam in Vegas and go to work for the Nevada dept or tourism. If thay have openings it should be a good paying job and have a full benefit package...


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Jasmiina2 said:


> I'm a 25 year old young woman from Finland. I recently stayed in California for one year. I was working there as an au pair and I really loved California and American way of life. I was wondering whether it's possible to find some other kind of job in California because I would really like to stay there a little longer than just a year. I have a degree in tourism and I was thinking of getting a university degree as a Finnish-English interpreter or a translator because that's what I've wanted to do for quite a while. I'm pretty sure I won't get a job in the USA if I only have a degree in tourism because I know I'd have to have some special skills or something. I would like to know if anybody has any idea is it possible to get to the USA as an interpretor/translator.


Hello, you could look at a website called craigslist, you will find many jobs there for every state in the U.S. plus if you have good social skills and experience you can find a hospitality job in the states with out a degree. Best of luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pellasgos said:


> Hello, you could look at a website called craigslist, you will find many jobs there for every state in the U.S. plus if you have good social skills and experience you can find a hospitality job in the states with out a degree. Best of luck!


It's not just the finding of the job but linking it to an immigration status that allows her to live and work in the US -- that's the difficult part.


----------



## Jasmiina2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody. At least now I have some ideas to find about. I really appreciate you for taking the time to think about my questions!


----------

